# Angeln im Bereich Lienz



## Meloni (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

im Sommer möchte ich in der Gegend von Lienz Urlaub machen. Hat jemand dort schon geangelt und kann mir ein paar Angelspots an Bach und See zukommen lassen? Je nach dem, ob beispielsweise Drau oder Isel, wo bekommt man denn die Erlaubnis?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln im Bereich Lienz*

Ich bin in der ersten Septemberwoche auch in der Gegend. Wenn jemand Tipps fürs  Fliegenangeln hat, würde ich sie dankbar aufnehmen. 
 Danke


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln im Bereich Lienz*

Hallo,


Da wäre der Villgratenbach in der Nähe. Gutes aber launisches Gewässer. Außerdem die Gail, war früher (ich war das letzte Mal allerdings vor etwa 25 Jahren in der Gegend) besonders gut auf Äschen. Überall nur mit Fliege.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Alexbarkide (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln im Bereich Lienz*

Das Hotel Sonne in Lienz verfügt über eigene Angelstrecken. Dort bekommst du Karten und kannst auch einen Guide buchen. Einfach Anrufen!


----------



## oberfranke (17. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln im Bereich Lienz*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Ich bin in der ersten Septemberwoche auch in der Gegend. Wenn jemand Tipps fürs Fliegenangeln hat, würde ich sie dankbar aufnehmen.
> Danke



So ich sitze wieder im Büro . 3 Wochen Urlaub sind vorbei. 

 Nix war`s 
 Ich hab es weder nach Lienz, zum angeln oder zum Motorradfahren geschafft.  
 Baggern, Schaufeln, Schalung bauen, Eisen biegen, betonieren, mauern, Holz machen, Gestrüpp schneiden und ähnliches war angesagt.


----------

